

Show HN: Visualize your Google Analytics data with Hexbins and d3  - zackzackzack
http://zacharymaril.com/analytics/

======
zackzackzack
Depending on the number of visitors your sites have, this could be
horrifyingly slow. I was testing it out on a site that has maybe had 800
visitors tops. Haven't really had a chance to check it with anything more yet.

Is it way slow for people with tens of thousands of hits?

